# Intro to life in Spain-help!



## 20kiki (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi - I've just purchased a bolt-hole in Torreta Florida and looking for expert advice on which Internet/Uk TV channel provider to go with as I'll only be in Spain for a few weeks each year (until I can afford to retire) and would prefer a Pay As You Go system that not going to break the bank?

I'd also like to purchase Patio Furniture but as I don't dare drive in Spain I've no idea where to start looking - or if this Site offers the opportunity to buy used goods?

Is there a cooperative buying wine in bulk that I can join?

Are there any Spanish Classes I can join on an Ad Hoc basis - coffee mornings or events that would help me meet people and make new friends?

Looking forward to your responses

20kiki :confused2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think any companies do PAYG internet that would allow you to stream UK TV. You can get mobile wifi devices for about €3 a day but the download limit is pretty small. You might be better with a contract package from Movistar or Orange covering phones and ADSL, then you can watch UK TV via a streaming service such as FilmOn. Or just learn to live without the telly!

Most furniture companies will do home delivery - if you buy locally this could well be free of charge.


----------



## 20kiki (Jan 26, 2016)

*reply*

Hi Alcaina - there are defo companies that offer the PAYG service but I believe I need to pay circa 250-300 euros for the dish installation then 20euros p/m as and when I want to use it - another Forum suggested all I need to do is call the company from the Uk before I travel and its ready for when I arrive in Spain!

Does anyone sell anything on this Site....or is that not allowed? 

and do I have fill in all my registration details every time I want to post a message - wot a pain!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

20kiki said:


> Hi Alcaina - there are defo companies that offer the PAYG service but I believe I need to pay circa 250-300 euros for the dish installation then 20euros p/m as and when I want to use it - another Forum suggested all I need to do is call the company from the Uk before I travel and its ready for when I arrive in Spain!
> 
> Does anyone sell anything on this Site....or is that not allowed?
> 
> and do I have fill in all my registration details every time I want to post a message - wot a pain!


To make a post, you have to login as per most forums.

We have a classified section where people advertise items for sale but the sort of thing that you're looking for is not likely to be there.

This is an English speaking forum for expats (immigrants in Spain). What you need is a telecoms company offering internet/telecom services.


I would be wary of buying and paying for anything in UK on the expectation that it will all be wonderful, working perfectly etc. when you get here ... :confused2:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Snikpoh is correct. Internet and streaming TV can be notoriously poor in many parts of Spain. You really need to be here before signing up with anyone.


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

Google "Mifi Spain" for options; I found a few earlier today but didn't bookmark as was too expensive for my longer-term needs. I found out that Jazztel have non-contract options too. 

There's also the option of using your phone as a hotspot, depending on your provider/tariff. I'm with Three and have their Feel at Home PAYG, so my data/calls/texts are all treated as UK here in Spain (and in a rake of other countries). I can get unlimited data on a £20 add-on - which is only available on PAYG. But you can't tether on PAYG with Three (if you're not going to be watching a lot of it, have a big-screen phone, and it's just you, you could watch Netflix etc on your phone.  I've done it whilst doing dishes, but not a 'power user' solution of course!). Check out Three's pay monthly options if that's an option for you, in terms of 'Feel at Home' + tethering; you could use the phone as a hotspot for your laptop for internet TV, and if it and the TV can take a HDMI connection, you can of course watch the telly using your laptop (iphone/Apple TV a more expensive option). 

You can tether on PAYG with a lot of other UK providers, so yeah, check to see which of them offer no-roaming deals (I think I read in an NI forum that O2 does now too?) plus tethering.

And finally, are you already familiar with Airbnb? Depending on the property you might make enough money renting it out (you'd need to pay someone local to manage things in person) during peak season that you could afford a wifi installation. I'm currently in an Airbnb (negotiated a big discount for a month's rent) with wifi, and am viewing another tomorrow with wifi - the cost is obviously worth it to the respective owners to have it installed as a standard holiday let feature.

Sorry for the wall of text - v tired!  But was just looking at all this yesterday myself... Good luck!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

DreamDoLove said:


> Google "Mifi Spain" for options; I found a few earlier today but didn't bookmark as was too expensive for my longer-term needs. I found out that Jazztel have non-contract options too.
> 
> There's also the option of using your phone as a hotspot, depending on your provider/tariff. I'm with Three and have their Feel at Home PAYG, so my data/calls/texts are all treated as UK here in Spain (and in a rake of other countries). I can get unlimited data on a £20 add-on - which is only available on PAYG. But you can't tether on PAYG with Three (if you're not going to be watching a lot of it, have a big-screen phone, and it's just you, you could watch Netflix etc on your phone.  I've done it whilst doing dishes, but not a 'power user' solution of course!). Check out Three's pay monthly options if that's an option for you, in terms of 'Feel at Home' + tethering; you could use the phone as a hotspot for your laptop for internet TV, and if it and the TV can take a HDMI connection, you can of course watch the telly using your laptop (iphone/Apple TV a more expensive option).
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that DDL I found it really useful. We are going over for a month in June/July to probably buy a place, so the air bnb thing looks like a good idea, to rent for a month and even try to negotiate, I wouldn't of even thought of doing that. Does the three phone really work like you are in the UK cost wise, that could be very handy. we are also buying an apartment to move to for a short while in the UK so that could be a solution as the speed for broadband is 1 to 3 mb.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Thanks for posting that DDL I found it really useful. We are going over for a month in June/July to probably buy a place, so the air bnb thing looks like a good idea, to rent for a month and even try to negotiate, I wouldn't of even thought of doing that. Does the three phone really work like you are in the UK cost wise, that could be very handy. we are also buying an apartment to move to for a short while in the UK so that could be a solution as the speed for broadband is 1 to 3 mb.


Remember the limitations on three when roaming - reports state that it expires after 2 months and they cut you off.

I don't use three so can't comment further - best to investigate further.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

3 does work as if you are in the UK, I used it last year in Sri Lanka to phone home and all the calls came under my contract usage, same with internet over there.
I have only used it for just over 3 weeks on holiday, but someone on here has said their phone was blocked after 2 months until they returned to the UK.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you thought about getting an IPTV box? It's about 100 €. No costs after buying the box, other than internet fees.

Here's a good site to find used stuff: MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, clasificados...


----------



## DreamDoLove (Jan 16, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> Remember the limitations on three when roaming - reports state that it expires after 2 months and they cut you off.
> 
> I don't use three so can't comment further - best to investigate further.


Snikpoh, thanks for that info - I've been using it for more than 2 months at a time since September 2012 and never did get cut off (was in Finland for most of that time); but since your post I went looking for other people's experiences/the small print and found this:

Message - Support - Three)

Won't let me copy and paste but it does indeed say if you use roaming exclusively in one FAH destination in a complete 2-month period in one 12-month rolling period, they "may" suspend international roaming (as noted, they didn't in my case, but seems I may have been lucky...). 

Also says that they restrict data services so don't recommend streaming TV or film (check the complaints about data speeds in these comments: Use your phone abroad at no extra cost in Spain and New Zealand. - Welcome to the Three Blog
). 

So, thanks for the tip-off Snikpoh - RayC, I retract that 3G Feel at Home suggestion now! Looks like Mifi would indeed be the better of the options I discussed, and I see someone else is recommending IPTV. Airbnb is definitely a great option - last day of our month in our Zahara villa today! Happy hunting.


----------

